# Transférer mes mails vers un nouveau Mac



## alinf34 (7 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un MBP (tout en ayant conserver mon iMac) et je désire transférer l'ensemble de ma messagerie (dans Mail) de l'ancien au nouveau Mac.

J'ai tenté d'utiliser l'assistant migration : il m'indique que la session source de l'iMac est incompatible (parce que iMac sous Mavericks -> MBP sous Yosemite ?) et me propose un transfert durant 5 heures avec comme seule possibilité de créer un nouveau compte utilisateur sur le MBP ou d'écraser celui que j'ai créé à l'achat du MBP. Apparemment il ne m'est possible que de cloner un compte administrateur de Mac à Mac, alors que je ne veux qu'un transfert de données contenues dans Mail.

J'ai récupéré le dossier nommé *V2* dans la bibliothèque de l'ancien Mac et je l'ai placé sur le bureau du MBP, mais je ne sais pas si je peux utiliser cette ressource pour je que je veux faire, et si c'est possible, alors comment procéder ? Quels fichiers utiliser et ou les placer ?
J'ai reçu des messages sur mon MBP et je ne voudrais pas les écraser en glissant des fichiers dans la bibliothèque du MBP.

Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller pour faire ce transfert de BAL sur mon nouveau Mac ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2015)

alinf34 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acquérir un MBP (tout en ayant conserver mon iMac) et je désire transférer l'ensemble de ma messagerie (dans Mail) de l'ancien au nouveau Mac.
> 
> ...


bizarre car migration s'occupe de convertir entre OS quand y a besoin
MAIS avec couacs potentiels de conversion  ( vieux défaut aléatoire depuis les debuts de migration OSX) et pas mal de couacs avec Mail (toutes migrations tous OS) et particulierement yosemite
lol

ceci dit comme tu as acces au V2
tu peux fort bien IMPORTER des  mbox
via  menu  Mail import mbox est un des choix
attention parfois le choix qu'on croit "évident" ( import depuis un autre ...Mail) peut cafouiller car OS differents
tu peux toujours voir ce que ca donne ou directement passer à choix mbox

tu auras ensuite des BAL  "importation" dans ta colonne laterale Mail 2


autre solution hyper classique
qui ne requiert aucune bascule !
passer en IMAP sur les 2 macs

et par definition de l'imap tout sera synchrone
(dans les parties imap)


----------



## alinf34 (7 Février 2015)

Merci Pascal,

J'ai tenté d'importer les _mbox_ depuis le dossier _V2_ -> message d'erreur
Importation de _Mail_ : j'ai récupéré les messages récents, non encore triés, mais pas ceux que j'avais archivé dans des dossiers.

J'ai fait une copie du _V2_ du Mac de destination et je l'ai remplacé par celui de l'ancien Mac : ça n'a rien retiré et rien ajouté de plus à ma BAL.

Alors j'ai tenté un truc bien sauvage : je suis allé dans ma bibliothèque et j'ai fait une copie du dossier Mail (contenant V2) et idem sur le nouveau Mac (après en avoir fait une copie de sauvegarde).
J'ai glissé l'ancien dans la bibliothèque du nouveau.
J'ai obtenu comme alternative : "_remplacer_" ou "_fusionner_". J'ai fusionné les 2 dossiers "Mail" dans ma bibliothèque.

Au final, j'ai obtenu la reconstruction de tous mes dossiers de classement, mais vides hélas !

Je suis allé dans le menu de Mail : "_importer Mail_" - comme tu me l'avais indiqué - en ciblant le dossier "Mail" de l'ancienne bibliothèque et que j'avais placé sur le bureau : là j'ai obtenu dans Mail un dossier "_Importation_" contenant tous mes mails dans les dossiers de classement. Ensuite je suis allé chercher mes mails dans ces dossiers et je les ai glissés dans mes dossiers de classement réapparus grâce à la manœuvre précédente. Donc j'ai tout récupéré.

En conclusion : ne pas travailler sur le dossier V2, mais sur son contenant "Mail" qui se trouve dans la bibliothèque perso.
Pour une importation depuis Mail, le dossier du 1er Mac est dans la bibliothèque invisible et on ne peut pas cliquer sur "alt" depuis le Mac distant.

1) Glisser le dossier "Mail" de l'ancien Mac dans la bibliothèque du nouveau Mac et cliquer sur "_fusionner les 2 dossiers_" : les dossiers de classement apparaissent.

2) Faire une importation dans le menu de _Mail_, portant sur "_importer Mail_" et non pas sur "_importer des mbox_" : donne un dossier "Importation" contenant les anciens mails qu'il reste à replacer à la main dans les dossiers de classement.

Demain je tenterai de récupérer mes préférences (signatures et règles) en écrasant les_ .plist_ du nouveau Mac. Mais ce n'est pas le plus important, jai récupéré mon ancienne BAL avec mes dossiers d'archivage.

EDIT :
Oups ! Je viens de m'apercevoir que mes signatures et règles avaient été elles-aussi transférées sur mon nouveau Mac  Que du bonheur


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2015)

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"

procédure
http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/


----------



## alinf34 (8 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

@ Pascalformac :

Je n'avais pas trouvé comment marquer le sujet comme résolu et je ne trouve toujours pas, malgré ton lien.
Je ne trouve pas où se trouve ce menu déroulant sur cette page.
A mon avis, j'ai du rater une étape en créant le sujet.
En fait je découvre seulement la nouvelle interface du forum.

Encore merci pour ton aide.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2015)

tu as lu le lien attentivement?


> . Lorsqu’un membre a répondu à une question et que vous avez choisi la meilleure réponse, votre post *passe automatiquement en "Résolu".*


----------



## alinf34 (8 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> bizarre car migration s'occupe de convertir entre OS quand y a besoin
> MAIS avec couacs potentiels de conversion  ( vieux défaut aléatoire depuis les debuts de migration OSX) et pas mal de couacs avec Mail (toutes migrations tous OS) et particulierement yosemite
> lol
> 
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2015)

le post 7 est un cafouillage
lol


----------



## alinf34 (8 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu as lu le lien attentivement?


J'ai essayé aussi, mais c'est introuvable sur cette page. Je n'ai as la même interface que sur l'exemple. Désolé.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2015)

laisse tomber


----------

